# Pictures from the OKC Train Show



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took of our layout at the OKC Train Show Dec1-2. The event had over 16,000 visitors over the two days. We keep our layout at ground level for the kids to see. Hard on the back and knees, but worth the effort when you see the kids faces and quite a few thank you's from the parents.
Steve


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That last picture is worth thousands of words.
Looks like alot of happy campers








Thanks


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I give up, what is OKC?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

"I give up, what is OKC?" I love a quiz. How about Oklahoma City ?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess I should give some more info. Our group is the Central Oklahoma Garden Railroad Society (COGRS) and the show was the Oklahoma City Train Show 2012. Though mostly an HO and N scale show, there were two G Scale layouts and two G scale vendors.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice modular layout. Interesting buildings, what are they? scratched or based on toy buildings?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures. You folks have a nice looking layout , it,s all about the kids this time of year.We do the same thing here in ohio at the akron zoo.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pictures Thanks for posting them 

What is nice about this layout is that it is so close to the floor. The kids can sit on the floor and watch. 

The First G scale layout I saw was a bunch here in AZ who had a layout down on the floor. They were having so much fun I started in G scale . 

JJ


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

All of the buildings in picture 2 and 7 are scratch build by the gentleman in pic 2. The buildings in picture 14 are Playmobile western town buildings. The rest are a mixture of Aritocraft , Piko, Colorado Models, Pola and scratch built. We also just recently rebuilt out curves from 8ft to 10ft diameter. The kids also like our water feature, that is probably where we have to watch the most for acccidents, the kids love to touch the water. 
Steve


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Nice looking layout. Where in OKC was the train show held. Down town in the new Mariad center or else where? Later RJD


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Seriously heartwarming group of photo's. High-fives to you Steve, and your helpers, for the time and effort necessary to set up that outstanding layout, 
and the extra work involved to make it viewable by the little people. Many of those children will carry the images of that experience for the rest of their lives, and I can 
just hear them excitedly telling their friends all about it No doubt that it will inspire some to take up the hobby in the future and/or seek a railroad occupation. 

Cheers, 
GaryGJ


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

The show was at the State Fair grounds in the transportation building.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Just curious as I use to visit a lot of the various places that held all kinds of activity's around OKC . Later RJD


----------

